# Maui Schooner Refurbishment Photos



## Kauai Kid (May 28, 2013)

Check out the Schooner's web site at www.mauischooner.com and check out the photo gallery.

Granite counter tops in kitchen and baths.  All new appliances, full sized dishwasher.  New furniture in June.  All refurbishments completed in Sep 2013.

Sterling, (Considering running for the board of directors at next election)


----------



## timeos2 (May 28, 2013)

The counters look good as do the appliances & cabinets, but the flooring looks very dated and not in the greatest shape. And they are continuing with those bedspreads? Even in the pictures they look old & rather grimy. Most resorts / hotels are moving away from bedspreads ASAP as they are breeding grounds for unpleasant things that never get enough washings to be remotely clean.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 28, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> The counters look good as do the appliances & cabinets, but the flooring looks very dated and not in the greatest shape. And they are continuing with those bedspreads? Even in the pictures they look old & rather grimy. Most resorts / hotels are moving away from bedspreads ASAP as they are breeding grounds for unpleasant things that never get enough washings to be remotely clean.



I couldn't enlarge the thumb nail pix enough for my old eyes.


All the carpets have been removed and replaced with brand new tile.

The bedspreads weren't grimy on either of the bedrooms when we were there in March.  Matter of fact, I've never stayed at a cleaner resort.

I don't know if they are going to do away with them.  What alternative is there to bedspreads??

After an argument my wife found something unpleasant under the bedspread one evening--me.  :hysterical:  A meal at the 5 Palms changed her mind.

Sterling, considering running for the board of directors at the next election


----------



## timeos2 (May 28, 2013)

I'm surprised they used that size of tile. It is considered out of date - larger sizes are the norm now days. If it is all new it already appears old due to the dated style. 

Bedspreads have been usurped by duvet & comforters. They are easy to wash with every bed change as another linen.  Bedspreads have a well earned reputation as being less than sanitary and often unwashed for many reuses. Heavy washing causes early failure so that isn't really an option either. Hotel / timeshares with bedspreads (and more homes too - especially model homes) are few & far between.  At first I wasn't sure about the change but now I agree it looks better and they are far easier to keep clean & sanitary than bedspreads.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info.

Sterling, considering running for the BOD at next election


----------



## mlpmd56 (May 28, 2013)

They matched the existing tile that was already there and yes it is older but extremely clean and nice.  I always wonder what is growing in carpets.  I agree in general about bedspreads....I am a germaphobe....but the Schooner is pristine.  The HOA is owner controlled at the Schooner--hence our low maintenance fees and lack of special assessments--so they only spend money when necessary!  I appreciate this!!!!!!  The employees/staff/maintanence did the whole remodel and saved us a bundle.  I think it looks fabulous.  Bigger tile would have been nice, but for vacation only, I am perfectly fine with the ones we have.  I think bigger ones might be harder to install.  Anyway I think the remodel is a TOTAL success.  Go Schooner!  I have recently sold my Westin & Marriott timeshares, but doubt I will ever sell my Schooner as it is such a favorite.  And PLEASE Sterling, run for the board, I think you would be great.  Marcy


----------



## barefootnAR (May 28, 2013)

We should be getting an updated photo album soon. All of the new furniture should be in place by the end of next week. 
A building was shut down the first 2 weeks of May (they were moving our old furniture out as we were vacated our condo to return home.)
B building was closed down the last part of May and maybe a few days into June.
Marcy thanks for you remarks about the tile. 
I love our Schooner resort. As we have traveled to many other resorts with friends, I've never seen one as clean and well scrubbed as the Schooner.
Sterling..please run...


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for your support.  I'll have to check into the duties and demands on my time.

Gotta think of a name for my party:  Republicans, Democrats, Tea are all taken.

What do you think of THE MAUI WOWIE PARTY for a name?  :hysterical:

Sterling


----------



## barefootnAR (May 28, 2013)

Sounds like a winner. :whoopie:


----------



## timeos2 (May 28, 2013)

By the way I'm not saying the remodel was a poor one - quite the opposite! It is impressive what they have done and the on going improvements should be applauded.  I (perhaps unintentionally a bit too harshly in tone) was merely pointing out that the bedding, if new, may need to be changed out when it comes time to replace it again.  I am torn by the floor tile. To me it seems a shame that perfectly good tile gets "dated" by it's size. Yet it is a fact that rooms with the smaller size don't look as nice as those with large tile and, if you are selling, the small tiles are considered a negative. It isn't easy to tear up & replace tile - not to mention expensive.  If it was all new I'd question that decision but if they were matching other, already installed tile, then it makes good sense. 

In any case thanks for posting the photos and to the management / Board "good job"  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bwolf (May 29, 2013)

Thanks to this thread, and the other one about RCI and Hawaii, we just booked a Maui Schooner 2 Bedroom thru VRI*ety for next April.  Long way from the East Coast, but we'll give it a try.

I hope the units at the Schooner are as nice as they appear to be.  If anyone has any suggestions about any aspect of the trip, please send them my way.


----------



## mlpmd56 (May 29, 2013)

Ok, showing my age here.....Isn't Maui Wowie a type of pot?  (As in marajuana, not cookware!)    Being a physician, not that I would have ever had any PERSONAL experience with this, only professional.  Snicker.   Marcy


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 29, 2013)

Bwolf said:


> Thanks to this thread, and the other one about RCI and Hawaii, we just booked a Maui Schooner 2 Bedroom thru VRI*ety for next April.  Long way from the East Coast, but we'll give it a try.
> 
> I hope the units at the Schooner are as nice as they appear to be.  If anyone has any suggestions about any aspect of the trip, please send them my way.



I hope you are planning on at least 10 days on the islands.  Jet lag is real and I always suggest at least 10 days from the East Coast.  We use to live in the DC area.  It is a long trip but worth it.  Best if you can break the trip in half.  East Coast to say DFW or Denver and then on to OGG.  You may see a few humpback whales on their way back to Alaska.  Animal the size of a semi able to breach almost out of the water.  Take a whale watch cruise if they are still around.

I'm working on a trip review of our March trip to the Schooner and should be posting it in the next month.,

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 30, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> I'm surprised they used that size of tile. It is considered out of date - larger sizes are the norm now days. If it is all new it already appears old due to the dated style.
> 
> Bedspreads have been usurped by duvet & comforters. They are easy to wash with every bed change as another linen.  Bedspreads have a well earned reputation as being less than sanitary and often unwashed for many reuses. Heavy washing causes early failure so that isn't really an option either. Hotel / timeshares with bedspreads (and more homes too - especially model homes) are few & far between.  At first I wasn't sure about the change but now I agree it looks better and they are far easier to keep clean & sanitary than bedspreads.




I fired off an email to the BOD yesterday to consider replacing the bedspreads with duvets and comforters.

Sterling


----------



## Bwolf (May 30, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> I hope you are planning on at least 10 days on the islands.  Jet lag is real and I always suggest at least 10 days from the East Coast.  We use to live in the DC area.  It is a long trip but worth it.  Best if you can break the trip in half.  East Coast to say DFW or Denver and then on to OGG.  You may see a few humpback whales on their way back to Alaska.  Animal the size of a semi able to breach almost out of the water.  Take a whale watch cruise if they are still around.
> 
> I'm working on a trip review of our March trip to the Schooner and should be posting it in the next month.,
> 
> Sterling



Well, my wife's company doesn't like her being gone more than a week, so that is it.  I hear you about jet lag.  It gets me, especially going west.  We'll just have to deal with it.

I've seen the DFW option.  Also, Alaska Air has a flight to Seattle and then to OGG.  Some have suggested flying to the West Coast, sleeping overnight, and flying to OGG in the morning.

Look forward to your review of your trip.


----------



## ww1aerofan (May 30, 2013)

*Sterling for the Board!*

Sterling,

I have 2 weeks, and you have my votes for both! Just like last time you ran..

In my opinion, the only thing I regret about owning at the Schooner is that
the beachfront is poor... 

OK, I know that it is a five min drive to several wonderful beaches,  but I
miss the ability of falling out of bed, jumping into the surf, and then having a 
nice fruit/cereal/bagel breakfast.

The saving grace is the wonderful breakfast at the Kiehi Cafe, which is second only to Napili's Gazebo!


----------



## slip (May 30, 2013)

I think DW is more excited about going to the Gazebo for breakfast than
Anything else we have planned for our trip.:rofl:


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 31, 2013)

ww1aerofan said:


> Sterling,
> 
> I have 2 weeks, and you have my votes for both! Just like last time you ran..
> 
> ...



I've seen some very inaccurate and misleading posts stating you couldn't even walk on the beach in front of the Schooner.  It is nice walking unless a high tide is in.  

We like breakfast at the Five Palms and at Bev Gannon's Restaurant on the Golf Course.    Will try the Kiehi Cafe and Napili's Gazebo next time.

Sterling, potential BOD member


----------



## nygiants11991 (May 31, 2013)

What are the view categories of the Schooner?  How do you get a unit facing the ocean?


----------



## barefootnAR (May 31, 2013)

@nygaints..
A building is direct oceanfront http://www.mauischooner.com/ This building had 4 stories. With 21 rooms 7 are 1 BR and 14 2BR
B building is angled facing the pool but with partial ocean view. 37 units 16 1 BR and 1 3br and 20 2 BR
A building will get direct west sun. B will get sun on the lanai but not so much in the unit.
To get A building..luck and timing. Owners of course have first choice so forget about high whale season. 
The hardest will be 1 br in A building.
We have F, S & S check in. 
A building has only 2 1BR open for Friday and 2 1br Sunday and 3 1br on Sat.
What day do you plan to arrive and are you trading into a 1 or 2 br??


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jun 1, 2013)

barefootnAR said:


> @nygaints..
> A building is direct oceanfront http://www.mauischooner.com/ This building had 4 stories. With 21 rooms 7 are 1 BR and 14 2BR
> B building is angled facing the pool but with partial ocean view. 37 units 16 1 BR and 1 3br and 20 2 BR
> A building will get direct west sun. B will get sun on the lanai but not so much in the unit.
> ...



Thanks for the response.

I do not have any plans as of yet.  My DH & I  have considered purchasing in the Kihei area and thought the Schooner would be the only place we would be happy.  We like to be as close to the water as possible.  

If purchasing, I should make sure the unit is in the A building if I prefer Ocean Front.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jun 1, 2013)

Since I am starting to think about remodeling my kitchen, what caught my eye was the granite splash.  All the way up the wall?  I'm not sure I like that concept-plus it seems a little expensive??


----------



## barefootnAR (Jun 2, 2013)

nygiants11991 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I do not have any plans as of yet.  My DH & I  have considered purchasing in the Kihei area and thought the Schooner would be the only place we would be happy.  We like to be as close to the water as possible.
> 
> If purchasing, I should make sure the unit is in the A building if I prefer Ocean Front.


A unit is a unit.. not until you book do you pick out which building you want to be in or the check in day ( F, S or S). When you call to reserve you ask for a specific room. Our site map has which rooms are assigned to which check in day.We can book 18 mouths out. 
What you need to decide when buying is, do you want a 1 or 2 BR.
Hope that helps.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jun 3, 2013)

barefootnAR said:


> A unit is a unit.. not until you book do you pick out which building you want to be in or the check in day ( F, S or S). When you call to reserve you ask for a specific room. Our site map has which rooms are assigned to which check in day.We can book 18 mouths out.
> What you need to decide when buying is, do you want a 1 or 2 BR.
> Hope that helps.



Would you be willing to share site map?


----------



## barefootnAR (Jun 4, 2013)

nightnurse613 said:


> Since I am starting to think about remodeling my kitchen, what caught my eye was the granite splash.  All the way up the wall?  I'm not sure I like that concept-plus it seems a little expensive??



For a house it might be "too expensive", but  in a timeshare/condo it will look good for years and will save cleaning time, it takes extra time for that tedious job of keeping the grout sparkling clean. 
That's my take, just based on member meeting discussion from the management on how hard it was to keep the tile grout clean in the kitchen.


----------

